# Training a dog not to step on peoples feet?



## ten_kyats (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have a 10 year old lab who is very friendly towards people. Occasionally when she is near a person trying to get attention, or passing someone by, she steps on their feet. 

My out of state uncle and aunt thinks that my dog does this on purpose as a sign of disrespect and domination. My uncle gets so upset that he steps on my labs paws until she yelps every time she steps on his feet.

I personally think that my dog doesn't know any better and the occasional foot-step is accidental, but regardless, I want to try and stop my dog from stepping on their feet anymore. Any ideas on how to teach her this?

Thanks.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Put double sided sticky tape on the tops of your shoes and 'invite' her to step on you. It won't hurt her but, she definately won't like to get that close in the future.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Just as an additional bit advice - you really need to tell your uncle to stop stepping on your dog's feet. He outweighs her by quite a lot and could easily break her toes or otherwise damage the nerves in her foot.

This is in no way a sign of disrespect and it's likely your dog has no idea why she keeps getting stepped on. I unfortunately am not familiar with training the behavior out so I can't offer any advice in that respect. Good luck in the future, though.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Just as an additional bit advice - you really need to tell your uncle to stop stepping on your dog's feet. He outweighs her by quite a lot and could easily break her toes or otherwise damage the nerves in her foot.
> 
> This is in no way a sign of disrespect and it's likely your dog has no idea why she keeps getting stepped on. I unfortunately am not familiar with training the behavior out so I can't offer any advice in that respect. Good luck in the future, though.


Sounds like uncle has an ego problem


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

ten_kyats said:


> My out of state uncle and aunt thinks that my dog does this on purpose as a sign of disrespect and domination.


Actually, it's probably the exact opposite. Some dogs are so assertive at trying to be appeasing that they lean on you, the step on your feet, they act overly goofy, and constantly paw at you. These are all appeasing gestures, and trying to assert your dominance over the dog can exacerbate the situation. The dog is looking for comfort, not a battle of wills.


----------

